

So you wanna try Deep Learning? - snippyhollow
http://snippyhollow.github.io/blog/2014/08/09/so-you-wanna-try-deep-learning/

======
therobot24
"Always answer 'Do you want more data?' with 'Yes, please.'" \-- ehhh more
data isn't necessarily "Good" Data, there are hundreds of MTurk collection
studies to verify the old phrase "Garbage in, Garbage out"

~~~
dagw
You can always ignore data that you have, but you can't use data that you
don't have.

~~~
geekingfrog
Be careful about spending resources on collecting useless data though.

~~~
dagw
That is a very good point. If you have data lying around, you might as well
take a look at it, but think two and three times before you spend time and
money collecting new data.

~~~
therobot24
this is more what i'm getting at - collecting more data is good, but just
having more data isn't necessarily 'good'

------
spullara
The Java library Encog ([https://github.com/encog](https://github.com/encog))
has a huge number of features out of the box for building neural networks.

------
pinkyand
BTW ersatz has recently started to offer a deep learning cloud service, which
it claims is very easy to use. Has anybody used it ? how is it ?

------
dhagz
Is anyone else seeing `[Math Processing Error]` in big red italics at random
points?

~~~
Houshalter
I just get a bunch of $ symbols around the math parts.

